# Test E/Mast/Tren A cycle ideas



## Bravozulu2 (Jan 30, 2016)

Hello all. New to the site and looking to get some opinions from some vets.  I'm 32 and have been training for 13 years.  My stats: 210 lbs. 375 bench. 450 squat. 575 deadlift. I'm about 15% bodyfat. 
This will be my 4th cycle. First was 500mg/week test E. Second was test E and anavar. Third was 75mg tren eod and 250 test E. I handled the tren pretty well. No night sweats - had tren cough once the entire cycle.  Yeah, it def sucks. 
I have been on TRT for a little over a year now hence the Test E instead of prop. I've read most cycles run with tren/mast stack test P but I already have a cheap source of test E so would like to stick with it. 

Im planning on running:
Week 1-10 test E 250/week. 
Week 1-10 tren 100 eod
Week 1-10 masteron 200 eod. 
Week 1-10 1 mg caber/week. 

I have AI on hand but from what I've read it is likely not needed with this cycle. 

Would appreciate some constructive criticism and guidance. Thanks dudes.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 30, 2016)

Drop the caber and use your AI as needed as determined by bloodwork. 
what are your goals for this cycle?


----------



## Bravozulu2 (Jan 30, 2016)

Goals are to lean out as much as possible. Will be running in about a month so as to time with right before summer. 
Diet will be in check. Planning on running about 1800 calories and I do NOT want to lose all my hard earned muscle.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 30, 2016)

you get pretty ripped from that stack.If you never used mast before it makes u feel real good and it makes the tren more tolerable


----------



## bvs (Jan 30, 2016)

Iwouldnt run the caber unless absolutely necessary. If you control your estrogen you should be fine. Ive never used it personally but most guys report that the masteron will really start to shine once you frop below 10%bf. It also has the added libido and anti aromatase properties (But does NOT replace an AI)


----------



## Bravozulu2 (Jan 30, 2016)

the caber seems to be an issue of debate. I've read about the prolactin issues associated with tren. I have on hand in case I start producing milk:32 (6):  maybe it's a myth!?

Currently, I have plenty of arimidex. Is there a baseline dosage you guys can recommend with this? 

Am grateful for the help


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 30, 2016)

What's the reasoning behind running test prop with tren mast stack? Why does it matter which test u run? I'd like yo hear your answer and where u heard that from.


----------



## Bravozulu2 (Jan 30, 2016)

Flat out honest - I have no idea why. 
Googling around "test mast tren" yields the LARGE majority of cycles seem to be run with prop. I'd like to know the answer myself!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 30, 2016)

It doesn't matter what Ester test u use man. Test is test.


----------



## bvs (Jan 30, 2016)

since you are just running a low trt dose id definitely stick to test e. 

prop is useful if you cycle because its in and out of your system faster. if someone tries to tell you prop will give you less bloat, dont listen to them, its total bro science.

as for the arimadex you probably wont need much with only 250mg of test. it depends how estrogen sensitive you are. what did you run on your last tren cycle which also had just 250mg of test e?


----------



## Seeker (Jan 30, 2016)

Test prop is used in this mix mostly because these are usually short cycles.. 8-10 weeks.  Using the faster acting ester is of course ideal and that's the reason why. But l I ke said you're on trt so sticking to E in your case is fine


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jan 30, 2016)

I very rarely have to use an AI when running mast , everyone is dif tho. Like they said keep your e2 in check and you shouldn't need any caber


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jan 30, 2016)

I use arimidex at .5 mgs every 3 days on cycle and I'm fine but again everyone is different


----------



## Bravozulu2 (Jan 30, 2016)

Good to know about the prop...For my last cycle of tren 75mg eod with my TRT 250mg/week the only thing I ran alongside was caber 1mg a week. No Gyno issues. 

I'm gonna drop the caber this go around and stick with Adex. Thank you all for the replies.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 30, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Test prop is used in this mix mostly because these are usually short cycles.. 8-10 weeks.  Using the faster acting ester is of course ideal and that's the reason why. But l I ke said you're on trt so sticking to E in your case is fine



Seeker is right... Test e, tren a and ,mast p doesn't add up injection wise IMO

Test p, tren a, and mast p would suit u better.

If ur gonna do the longer test ester, then do test e, tren e and mast e


As far as caber... I don't know what it is and I never used the shit


----------



## Yaya (Jan 30, 2016)

Also some sources supply certain blends that have that exact cycle in 1 vial


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 30, 2016)

Yaya said:


> Also some sources supply certain blends that have that exact cycle in 1 vial


Sometimes I feel like that would be nice for convenience. But I could also take a sterile empty jug and make my own.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 30, 2016)

True tool... I just wouldn't brew my own shit... my lawyer sucks and I don't break laws


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 30, 2016)

Yaya said:


> True tool... I just wouldn't brew my own shit... my lawyer sucks and I don't break laws


No I meant take a giant syringe and transfer whatever I wanted from my current place to a 50 jug. 

Or not bother and just use multiple bottles like a normal person.


----------

